# utrogestan



## Martinah (May 4, 2008)

Hello there:

First time using Utrogestan and feel that it "leaks" out a lot and wondering if I am getting all the benefits. I was having cramps and lite bleeding 4dpt5dt. Doc told me to add another 200mg day. Do you think it is ok to take it back door instead of vaginally, to keep more of the medicine in?

I thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi martina,

Utrogestan is a lot 'wetter' than cyclogest so you do get more discharge with them. They do melt prettly quickly and the drug is absorbed within about 10 minutes so you'll still be getting the full benefit of them. There's no need to change route unless you specifically want to to minimise volume of leakage.

All the best for the rest of your 2ww  

Maz x


----------



## Martinah (May 4, 2008)

Maz:

Thanks for your response. I do feel better knowing the medicine won't be leaking out. Do you know if the absorption will be about the same? I do know that vaginally is better than orally, but don't know anything about this route.

I thank you in advance!

P.S.: your baby is adorable


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Martina,

Sorry don't know about absorption rectally v's vaginally   These are both unlicensed routes of administration for Utrogestan so the company doesn't give any information about it. Generally speaking though rectal administration using suppositories gives a high rate of absorption as the blood supply down there is very good and almost all drug is absorbed across the rectal membranes. It also bypasses first pass metabolism in the liver so you get higher initial levels of drug compared to oral administration (although it does get to the liver second time round and levels will even out)

Hope this makes sense? Personally I'd stick with vaginally if this is what clinic advised (I used that route and it worked  )

All the best
Maz x

P.S. thanks, I know   but then I am a touch biased on the subject


----------

